# Air tight containers for freezing



## shinsplint (Oct 18, 2012)

Hi guys,

As per title i'm looking for an air tight container for freezing my coffee beans. Is there a particular brand or type I should look for?

I bought some off eBay recently advertised as air tight, and they're not, so they will be going back.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

I've never frozen coffee beans myself but from what I've read, people who do mention that you should squeeze any air out of the plastic pouches that they are often supplied in, also tape over the one-way valve.


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

I dont freeze all that much any more, but I just used Kilner Jars when I did, fairly sure they are air tight.


----------



## robashton (May 9, 2015)

Unless you've got a really good reason it's really more potentially damaging than it's worth, if a bag of coffee lasfs you as long as 10 days then you're doing well and the natural effect from rest doesn't cause undesirable flavours usually, they just diminish slightly.

If they're lasting longer than 2 weeks then you should drink more coffee!


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

robashton said:


> Unless you've got a really good reason it's really more potentially damaging than it's worth, if a bag of coffee lasfs you as long as 10 days then you're doing well and the natural effect from rest doesn't cause undesirable flavours usually, they just diminish slightly.
> 
> If they're lasting longer than 2 weeks then you should drink more coffee!


The only experiments anyone has ever done that amount to anything more than general opinion suggest it makes little/no difference.

But there are more than a few on here who would dispute that.

Freezing beans just fits some peoples usage patterns, I know when I have to travel away for work it makes sense and I cant tell the difference.


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

robashton said:


> Unless you've got a really good reason it's really more potentially damaging than it's worth, if a bag of coffee lasfs you as long as 10 days then you're doing well and the natural effect from rest doesn't cause undesirable flavours usually, they just diminish slightly.
> 
> If they're lasting longer than 2 weeks then you should drink more coffee!


Hehe, says the guy who came back to sun baked beanses


----------



## evoman (May 13, 2014)

Dylan said:


> The only experiments anyone has ever done that amount to anything more than general opinion suggest it makes little/no difference.
> 
> But there are more than a few on here who would dispute that.
> 
> Freezing beans just fits some peoples usage patterns, I know when I have to travel away for work it makes sense and I cant tell the difference.


Well, it at least undeniably will slow oxidation reactions, so if the off flavours are caused by oxidizing (and I assume that they are given that companies perfuse with nitrogen and there is an obsession over airtight packaging). I cannot manage to order coffee more than once a month or so, and therefore I regularly keep coffee in the freezer (it its original unopened packaging) and I am a strong believer that it helps slow ageing. I think that claims that it damages beans are unproven anecdotes (but would like to see some blind taste comparisons!).


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

SeattleCoffeeGear did a video testing beans out of the freezer after different periods. Might be worth watching evoman?


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

evoman said:


> Well, it at least undeniably will slow oxidation reactions, so if the off flavours are caused by oxidizing (and I assume that they are given that companies perfuse with nitrogen and there is an obsession over airtight packaging). I cannot manage to order coffee more than once a month or so, and therefore I regularly keep coffee in the freezer (it its original unopened packaging) and I am a strong believer that it helps slow ageing. I think that claims that it damages beans are unproven anecdotes (but would like to see some blind taste comparisons!).


My post may have been a little unclear. It should have read more like:

"The only experiments anyone has ever done that amount to anything more than general opinion suggest it has little/no detrimental effect."


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

DoubleShot said:


> SeattleCoffeeGear did a video testing beans out of the freezer after different periods. Might be worth watching evoman?


Stab in the dark here, but did they taste every shot and decide it tasted lovely?


----------



## Eyedee (Sep 13, 2010)

A couple of times a year I have to go away so I freeze whatever beans are in the house. Full defrost after 2 months and my opinion is that there is little or no difference in taste.

As a rider here, this might be due to my insensitive taste buds.

Ian


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

I've used the small click lock type Tupperware boxes. The ones with the fold down side. They sell these type of things at sainsburys, the Range etc. they hold about 80g of beans. I only tend to do this if I have a glut of beans ( not that often).

I'm on me hols at the moment so I'm going to be coming back to a bean drought. Hopefully I've got a few stashed in the freezer.


----------



## robashton (May 9, 2015)

jlarkin said:


> Hehe, says the guy who came back to sun baked beanses


Haha, at least I could taste they were stale, working out why was the hard part..


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

For those considering whether to freeze or not to freeze coffee beans, some light reading here and here and here


----------

